# Truly unique aquascapes?



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Browsing galleries of aquascapes, it seems to me that almost everything out there is either an Amano-style tank, Dutch-style, or biotype of some sort. Not that there's anything wrong with those, mind you. There are some truly stunning 'scapes out there.

But there seem to be few aquascapes with that truly unique touch. Oliver Knott's Buddah tank comes to mind as one of the rare exceptions.

I keep thinking there's got to be some truly unique concepts out there waiting to be discovered. Perhaps an entire new "theme" of tanks that will eventually replace the Amano-style that are so popular now.

For example, as someone into fantasy and sci-fi art, I've seen a lot of really unique alien landscapes. I was wondering if it would ever be possible to turn something completely off-planet into an aquascape without having it look cheesy. It could be something basic, like a Mars scape or something completely alien.

I've seen some unique rocks at my LFS that I wonder if they would lend themselves to an aquascape of "alien" origin. In particular, they had this glass like rock that was somewhat transparent and bluish. I forget what it was, so I'll have to check again.

Some other ideas I've got, include:

1) A circular tank with a center column. It's been done for reef tanks, but what I envision is a center column looking like a tree, with driftwood branches coming off and covered in moss. No substrate bottom. The theme is simply being high up in the trees. I suppose this would work with any form of tank, but a circular tank would be best.

2) Underwater cave with stalagmites and stalactites. Obviously this would have to be sculpted. I've seen this done at professional aquariums, but not in smaller tanks.

3) A 50's era cityscape in minuature. The tank inhabitants would be f/w lobsters, crawfish or shrimp. The theme... A 50's style giant monster horror movie. 

So... any other ideas out there? If there are some of these already being done, I'd like to see them!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Last year's ADA winner's is pretty unique. I still don't know how he grew HC out of those upright wood things.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

trckrunrmike said:


> Last year's ADA winner's is pretty unique. I still don't know how he grew HC out of those upright wood things.


I think there were a lot of unique styles in last years contest. Oliver Knott again comes to mind. Not particularly my style, but it was unique. Your ideas are definitely unique as well. I'd love to see you develop them (I'm a sci-fi geek myself). I think what most people are trying to capture is a little piece of nature. Creating small versions of beautiful scenes using plants.


----------



## Womby (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi i have always wanted to have a huge castle on a raised area with low groming plants covering the ground like a forest. the backgroung would also be sunset to make it look like it is high up

i'm a Medievil buff:nerd:


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

go for some of those ideas man!
I like your tree. And I honestly don't think that would be too hard. As long as you could find something that's inert to make it with. lol
That's what this hobby needs, something out of the box.
Everyone seems to have this mentality that everything has to be done the same way as the last guy leading to subtly similiar tank across the board.

Of course I'm one of the "book" guys, I'm also still learning. But I think you should give it a shot.

What about recreating atlantis? or a giant shipwreck. I know that little "toys" are avaiable like this..but there's not one that would fit into a 75 lol.
-moo


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm all for it. As a newbie, I was actually a little disappointed to see that many people in the hobby go for the same look/genre. I'm not saying the tanks aren't beautiful works of art--they most certainly are! And I would love to be able to have as much talent as many members here have. Heck, I'm still learning to grow things properly.

But I do think some more stylistic variation would be cool, too. I think there are tasteful ways to introduce non-natural elements or try something off-the-wall without it looking like a 10 year old's fishtank. I really like your ideas.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, it seems that when one does anything that isn't either "Dutch" or "Amano" style, it gets labeled as a "sillyscape" by a lot of people.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

That's sad. I feel that aquascaping is truly an art form, and as such there should always be lots of improvisation and unique ideas out there to stir things up. If everyone was out there still copying Italian masters, the traditional art world wouldn't be very interesting...

I'm a sculpture enthusiast, and I always thought it would be fun to introduce that into an aquascape somehow. The problem is finding non-toxic/non-leeching materials to use!


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

what in the world is dutch or amano? wow i'm new. ha ha  

so i was thinking of trying something different but since I'm just starting I think that might have to wait for a later aquascape once I figure out what plants I am good at growing. i LOVE the tree idea.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Salt said:


> Unfortunately, it seems that when one does anything that isn't either "Dutch" or "Amano" style, it gets labeled as a "sillyscape" by a lot of people.


Ha! Someone finally said it. We try our hardest to copy those who we consider innovators or artists and in doing so, become unoriginal and cliched, ourselves. As long as you like your own tanks, that's all that matters.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

A lot has been said in the past about the variety of aquascaping styles, but the tendency for most people seems to be to classify aquascapes as Amano-style or Dutch-style. The classification seems to be based mostly on whether or not the aquascape is organized around natural, inanimate hardscape. If there's a stick or a rock in the tank then it must be Amano-style, if not then it is Dutch-style.

Many of the aquascapes we see today that are organized around wood or stone have little else in common with Amano's work. Amano's work (at least over the last few years) generally uses plants chosen to grow to the size of the space they have in the composition and to stay there without frequent care. The aquascapes have a very free and natural (and sometimes weedy) look. Other aquascapes that are organized around rocks and driftwood use plants that have to be meticulously and frequently trimmed to fit into the composition. Those tanks are gardens with a much less free and natural look. That style might be called by a number of different names. In fact, it might include a number of different styles.

That little analysis doesn't add much to the discussion, but it does indicate that there is a bit more variability in standard aquascapes than you might think.

There are two older books you might look to for more ideas.

If you are looking for ideas that really bend the genre then you might find a copy of the book "Aquarium Style" by Matthew Christian (Barrons, ISBN 0-7641-5280-7). Mr. Christian wasn't an advanced aquarium keeper -- actually he seems mostly to be a jack-of-all-trades who managed to sell a book. Some people find his book a little offensive because of the animals used in some photos and because of advice that in places is misleading. But then, if you're looking for ground-breaking ideas you need to be able to overlook the details (like plastic plants) and concentrate on the ideas.

Another source for ideas might be the book "The Nature Aquarium" (published in Japan as "Aquatic Scene") by Satoshi Yoshino and Doshin Kobayashi (TFH ISBN O-86622-629-X). This is a pre-"Nature Aquarium World" book on aquascaping that emphasizes making aquariums both nature-like and attractive. Many of the tanks are intended to be near-reproductions of natural settings. The aquascapes generally don't have aesthetic design as their primary goal but succeed just the same at being interesting and attractive.


Roger Miller


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it is also important to consider the motivations behind a new style pursuits. I believe our aquariums become a medium between our unconscious desires and the reality. As we arrange plants, rocks, and woods in the aquarium we may realize our covert desires. Because there may be always a difference between our desires and reality we can go through a continuous pursuit in this hobby. 

In continuous pursuits it is important whether the aquascaper finds the energy to create from the consequences of the performance or not. Some people are not open to critics and do not value appreciation. Some others do the aquascape just to hear the appreciations. And many others are in between. Who would be the most creative and original one? I believe everybody has an equal chance from the individual perspective but the appreciation of the society about the unique performances may differ. This difference seems to be dependent upon time and cultural factors as well.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How about the all algae tank,
(can't remember were I got this photo)


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

IMO, off-beat art is just that. Off-beat. Not many can appreciate Picassos or David Hockneys.

This is still art and generates an emotion. Whether one likes it is a matter of personal taste.

I personally would have like to recreate a deep jungle with some thick verticle trunks as if it was part of a jetty among other things.

A large underwater mess of exposed tree root where Discus may hide and a shimmering ray of light from one corner lighting it as opposed to the fully lit tank. hmmm. In my lifetime I will.

R

Stan


----------

